# Smoking cheese



## scarps23 (May 21, 2017)

Lower temps got me back in the mood to smoke some more cheese and add some additional tubing for cold smoking. Temps are high 40's. 

Last time my set up was the following picture. I drilled 3 small holes in mailbox lid. I cut out bigger hole for air in second picture and how I'm currently running it. Also added more piping. 




















Used better piping then first time. Chimney tubing to hopefully keep the smoke clean when getting to MES and keep it cooler. Still had to use dryer tubing to connect together. One chimney section is covered by the dryer tubing. 

























Running pretty steady at 62 degrees right now. Smoke is coming out good. I tried some of the 2 year aged cheddar and it was really good before I put in smoker. So good, I had to set some aside to eat. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## millerbuilds (May 21, 2017)

​Smoking Cheese is fun!

Good excuse to drink some beer, LOL!

I like your set up.  I have a stick burner, so I typically can use the tray right in my fire box, but I have an old electric smoker that the element is gone, I may have to try making a rig like the one you have.

I look forward to seeing the finished product.

Smoke ON!
 

- Jason


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2017)

Nice job on the mod for your smoker!

We only have a couple of months down here in Florida that we can smoke cheese, so I do a big batch in Jan & hope it lasts all year.

Al


----------



## scarps23 (May 22, 2017)

Smoked for 3 hours. Doesn't smell too strong. Hanging out in fridge overnight. Will vacuum seal later today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarps23 (May 22, 2017)

Back into the fridge. Have relatives visiting this summer and want a lot of cheese to break out for snacking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## millerbuilds (May 22, 2017)

Looks Great!

I am in the same situation as Al, I only get to smoke cheese for month or so down here....so when I do, I go BIG!

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## buttmes40 (May 25, 2017)

Awesome looking cheese !!!

We are fortunate here in North Carolina to have a nice cheese smoking "season" if you would. If the temps are on the verge of being too warm to smoke you can always try putting a pan of ice in the bottom of the smoker since you are "cold smoking" the cheese anyway. Might help hold the temps down a few degrees. 

Love some good cheese....

Tony


----------



## crazymoon (May 25, 2017)

S23, good looking smoke on the cheese and nice set-up for the smoke ! point!


----------



## scarps23 (Jun 16, 2017)

Getting closer to eating this cheese. Really anxious for this batch. Thanks for comments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarps23 (Jul 11, 2017)

Got the pepper jack out. One of the cheapest cheeses that I bought. So far that is my favorite. A little spice and smoke is a good mix for what I like. 

Mild cheddar has been good too. I'll be buying a bulk load of pepper jack next trip to Costco. Maybe wait until cooler temps in the fall. Fall is usually spent bowhunting deer. I guess I need something to do at night. Ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttmes40 (Jul 12, 2017)

scarps23 said:


> Got the pepper jack out. One of the cheapest cheeses that I bought. So far that is my favorite. A little spice and smoke is a good mix for what I like.
> 
> Mild cheddar has been good too. I'll be buying a bulk load of pepper jack next trip to Costco. Maybe wait until cooler temps in the fall. Fall is usually spent bowhunting deer. I guess I need something to do at night. Ha
> 
> ...


Awesome !!!  I love the pepper jack as well. I also bought the "cheaper" grocery store brand pepper jack and it turned out great. Try some parmesan sometime.....it's also great. 

Tony


----------

